
How the Mandalorian Was Shot - tosh
https://ascmag.com/articles/the-Mandalorian
======
notatechie
I enjoyed watching this. And I restrained from finding out who played
Mandalorian till it was revealed in the series. That along with other things
in the series, kept my interest alive. And 'the child' is adorable beyond
description. :) Thanks for sharing this.

